# Question: ViP 722 installation wiring questions



## DeoreDX

I went over to AVS to ask a DBS question and noticed some nic red text reditecting me to this place. Looks like you guys are the experts.

Friend is giving me his Disnetwork VIP 722 system. I've set up a basic Dish/DirecTV setup a billion times over the years (Single drop from Dish to each receiver, use it tailgating and camping) but I've never set up a 722 with the ability to rebroadcast 2nd tuner output into Coax for a 2nd room. My house is currently wired with a box on the outside of the house, it houses a 4 way splitter with a leg from the splitter into each room to distribute the drop from the cable company. I plan on finally getting rid of all my Charter services (yay! No more cable!). I can run more Coax if needed but but I'm wondering if there is an easier way using Diplexers and just use the existing house wiring. Here is my proposal for my "no crawling around in the hot ass attic" solution. Any reason why this wouldn't work? The "splitter" coming off the dish and the one into the back of the 722 may be a voltage switch (dunno if it's needed) but it will be whatever equipment was currently used in my friend's professional install. Where I am differing from the current install is trying to route the TV2 output using the existing wiring. If needed I can run a new wire from the Dish to the receiver and just use the existing house wiring for the TV2 but I'm hoping to take the lazy way out. My attic can get pretty nasty hot here in Alabama  Black lines are existing wiring, the blue lines are my proposal.


----------



## ChuckA

You have to run the cable from the dish directly to the receiver. No spliters can be used in this cable. You only need the one cable run since you use the DPP Seperator to convert the cable into two cables for input to the dual tuner receiver. A normal splitter can not be used for that.

You can use a pair of diplexers to combine the TV2 out back into the cable running from the dish. The diplexer you show in your picture is correct. You should use the other diplexer where you have the current 4-way splitter to seperate the TV2 signal from the cable. Run the TV output port of the diplexer into the existing splitter to feed the TV2s. You don't need the diplexers you show by the TV2s unless you are using them for an OTA antenna. If you do that, I would diplex in the antenna just before the 4-way splitter. I would not attempt to diplex both the TV2 feed and the antenna into the single coax running to the receiver.

If you need an antenna feed to the receiver/TVs, I would run another coax for that. You could diplex the TV2 output with either the coax from the dish or the antenna coax, but I would not put all three on a single coax.


----------



## BobaBird

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Starting in the LR with the 722, the TV1 and TV2 outputs are combined on separate channels to a single Home Distribution coax out. The TV1 out to the set would be component or HDMI. The Sat1 and Sat2 inputs come from a DPP (DishPro Plus) Separator - a splitter can't be used for this - and is required for a single line installation along with a DP Plus switch which is often integrated into the housing with the LNBs. Placement of the diplexer appears to be correct.

BR1, BR2 and BR3 would only need the existing black lines. Consider those blue lines as the way you could add a receiver in those room while still having access to 722 TV2.

Splitter box on the outside - the Out1 existing black line would go to the diplexer in the LR, remove it from the splitter box and connect it to another diplexer with the OTA leg going to splitter "In" (but maybe first to a combiner for the CATV drop I just noticed) and the Sat leg to the dish.

The splitter at the dish appears unnecessary. Any more details on what it actually is, and which type of dish?


----------



## harsh

This is all wrong.

You need a single run direct from the dish to the living room. You can use the SAT side of the diplexer to couple the cable from the dish into the existing run inside the CATV entry box.

From the living room, you can use the other diplexer to "backfeed" the distribution output back to your CATV entry point. From there, you use a two or three way splitter to send the signals out of the ANT side of the diplexer to the bedrooms.

Here's a diagram from DISH regarding my recommendation. Pretend you have a single dish if that's how it is set up.

http://www.solidsignal.com/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample7.pdf

In general, if you think you need only one leg of a splitter or diplexer, don't use a splitter or diplexer. It usually won't hurt to have the wrong signal present.

Be absolutely certain that the ViP722 is owned. Most of them are not and cannot be transferred.


----------



## DeoreDX

My illustration was probably a little confusing, because I am reusing all the existing black lines. I was trying to avoid running new lines, the blue was just to sort of show what was being utilized.

The existing CATV system is being disconnected.

After an exchange of emails from my friend I have another error in my wiring diagram. Yes, it is a DPP seperator going into the back of the receiver not a "splitter". He has two Dishes, because of trees he was not able to use a single oval dish, the installer used two dishes "daisy chained" according to him but there is a single run from the dishes to the separator.

Now correct me if I missunderstood some of your comments, but if I understand correctly this is a more viable solution.


----------



## DeoreDX

harsh said:


> This is all wrong.
> 
> You need a single run direct from the dish to the living room. You can use the SAT side of the diplexer to couple the cable from the dish into the existing run inside the CATV entry box.
> 
> From the living room, you can use the other diplexer to "backfeed" the distribution output back to your CATV entry point. From there, you use a two or three way splitter to send the signals out of the ANT side of the diplexer to the bedrooms.
> 
> Here's a diagram from DISH regarding my recommendation. Pretend you have a single dish if that's how it is set up.
> 
> In general, if you think you need only one leg of a splitter or diplexer, don't use a splitter or diplexer. It usually won't hurt to have the wrong signal present.
> 
> Be absolutely certain that the ViP722 is owned. Most of them are not and cannot be transferred.


Ahhhh. I wish I had seen this post befor I went through all my trouble of making my new diagram. :grin: That explains it exactly. Thanks!

I am assuming it is owned because he paid a fairly hefty cancellation fee a couple of months back to break his contract.


----------



## ChuckA

That should work without considering an OTA antenna.

But, just because he paid to cancel his programming contract early does not mean he owns the receiver. He only owns the receiver if he bought it to start with instead of leasing it from Dish. If he got it on lease from Dish he does not own it even after his programming commitment is full filled.


----------



## harsh

DeoreDX said:


> I am assuming it is owned because he paid a fairly hefty cancellation fee a couple of months back to break his contract.


Actually, the converse is true. If he owned the ViP722, he would be less likely to be committed. Leasing usually costs you a good chunk up front and a 24 month commitment.


----------



## gooberlx2

Hi all, I'm new and resurrecting this old thread.

My house has one of those distribution boxes in the basement where a single phone/cat5e and coax line are split at a central hub for every room in the house.

I'm thinking of ditching Comcast TV for Dish, but keeping the internet (as I've read that Qwest DSL in my area sucks in comparison). Can I use diplexers on the one coax line for both cable and satellite feeds? Or would I have to run a new coax line to the basement/hub-area for the satellite feed because of interference or something?

Additionally I want to backfeed the 2nd TV analog feed (assuming ViP722 STB) along the house coax as well.

My starting point was DeoreDX's 2nd picture, then I modified it to include the Internet and cable modem. I guess possibly the splitter for the 2 Sat-In on the 722 needs to be a DPP Separator?

Would such a setup work? I'd like to not have to punch in a second coax line to the basement from the outside.


----------



## harsh

I do NOT recommend this plan. Too many diplexers spoil the signal. Further, you can't know what frequencies are going to be present (or required) on your cable line. What works today may not work six months down the road when they reshuffle or remove their analog signals.

Ultimately, you're probably going to find that you want more than one wire coming into the house for DISH. I'd make provisions for at least three more lines.

Don't forget that you're going to need a router for your Ethernet in or before the distribution box (I'm assuming it doesn't include one).


----------

